# Can feces change because of molting?



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

*Can feces change because of molting? UPDATE!*

UPDATE: So I think my bird's poop has now developed a foul odor. It smells similar cud in the rumen of, like, cows. I went to the vet a couple weeks ago for watery poo, got a gram stain and it came back negative. I was told to just give probiotics, and it seemed to help sometimes. Somedays her poo would be a little more solid and somedays it would go back to liquidy. Anyway she is also molting a lot so I've been giving her egg everyday for extra protein. Do you guys think this is what could be causing the odor? I'm thinking about cutting down on the egg and seeing how it goes. 
I'm spending my saved money on getting my rabbit spayed soon so I'd really rather not rush to the vet just yet. 

This isn't about a budgie, but my cockatiel has been having droppings with mostly water and not as much poo lately. 
It started maybe 2/3 weeks back when some just watery poop. It got more watery but was still the same size and color just not as solid. Then it improved for a few days going back to normal almost. Then starting last week she her poop got watery again. Now it is mostly water and much smaller droppings. She is eating and drinking the same with the same enthusiasm (especially when I give millet). Her behavior has not changed much for the past weeks.
She has been going through a long molt though, could this be the reason for the droppings change? Shes gotten a little more grumpy/aggressive because of the molting, but that is what she usually does. if droppings can change during a molt I might wait and see if she improves after the molt before calling the vet.
What do you guys think.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Molting is stressful for a bird to go through, and can make them more susceptible to illness. I have seen my bird's dropping's be off during the molt, but not to the extent you describe. Do you use ACV regularly or any probiotics ? 

I would also give her some millet dipped in pedialyte or some other liquid electrolytes to make sure she doesn't dehydrate. Maybe some other folk's here have some advice/suggestion's for you. I would make a vet trip if it were my bird...keep us posted...


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Mkay I'll keep an eye on her. She isn't acting sick like I have seen my parakeets do before. She does both watery poops and some solid poops that are a bit more wet than usual. 
I'll buy some pedialyte


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

forgot to update this but I've taken her to the vet and they didn't find anything in the gram stain, so she told me to just give probiotics.
My bird is STILL molting, how long can this last. I feel like it's been a month now o__o


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a look at the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

The length of time for molting varies from bird to bird.
The fact that there was nothing on the gram stain is extremely good news. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

blubudgie said:


> forgot to update this but I've taken her to the vet and they didn't find anything in the gram stain, so she told me to just give probiotics.
> My bird is STILL molting, how long can this last. I feel like it's been a month now o__o


Glad to hear the vet didn't find anything in the stains....


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I've read that budgies can have more urine in their droppings when molting after it happened to Sammy and I was researching the cause. I'm not sure if it's the same for cockatiels. 

I'm glad to hear that the vet didn't find anything wrong in the smear! You could ask about some vitamins for molting - I use Nekton Bio. 

Good luck


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the links!

I'm feeding her egg every day now too. Her poops seems to improve when she gets probiotics+eggs, but it is still watery. I guess I just have to wait until she's done molting to see.


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys, I added an update at the top.


----------

